# UPDATES ON MY BABY RED



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

i went to petland today grabbed a small 10-13g filter (looks right sweet, even ask dairy lol)..btw dairy its pumpin right nice right now...anyways, i grabbed that filter, and a redbelly the size of my pinky nail...i will post up how hes doing, what ive been feeding, whats been going on....btw hes going in a 10g for a couple months (relax who ever is going to shoot me down, this fish is going to amaze you with the color's he'll get when hes 5")....

so every week i will post up a new pic of how hes growing, and color and what not...im going to raise him on some krill right now, in 2 weeks ill grab some ghost shrimp for him....anyways ill have a pic of the guy up tomorrow around noonish..


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

nice look forward to seeing it


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

But i want pictures now


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

have to wait til tomorrow you impatient losers KIDDING :rasp:







....my bro's sleeping and its his cam i use so...when i get up they will be posted...so keep your panty's on


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> have to wait til tomorrow you impatient losers KIDDING :rasp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Congrats of the pick up, and good luck growing out a red <1". Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

well guys......i set up a heater last night in the tank, woke up this morning the temp was at 98




























......................i just about freaked....but the good thing is, the small feeder and the p are still alive WOOO....the pics arnt too great just because hes insanly tiny and motors around the tank, but here you go


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

made a correction fella's....he will be raised on brine shrimp, and bloodworms....cant wait til he gets huge


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I wish you the best of luck with him!


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

thanks dude....every monday ill post pics up on how this guy's doing...just for an update type thing, hope you all will enjoy


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

i remember when mine were that small...they grow up so fast***sniffle, sniffle*** lol j/k
they dont grow fast enough







anyway dude i cant wait to see if the red is as bright as mine are right now







either way i hope to see the updates dude good luck


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

swet bro lookin forward to this experiment


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow he is a puny little thing. i'll be watching for the weekly updates.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Looks great...cant wait to get my tank cycled


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

thanks guys, ill be sure to keep you posted...hes got no light right now except for daylight....is that a prob or...?


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

good luckwith the experiment man cant wait to see this little nipper grow up to be a killer


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

good luck cant wait to see it grow


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

is it a problem that the only light he gets is the daylight when my curtains are up? or...


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> is it a problem that the only light he gets is the daylight when my curtains are up? or...


im not to sure, im waiting for a response :rasp:


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

i would reccomend giving them a light source other than daylight i didnt and now i cant even use lights except for the ones in my room otherwise they are way to skittish so i would say give him a light source and braven him up .. again good luck


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

sweet!!!!!!!!!

that is exactly! the same size as my fish were 3 months ago lets see if he grows bigger than the General haha


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Lucouk said:


> sweet!!!!!!!!!
> 
> that is exactly! the same size as my fish were 3 months ago lets see if he grows bigger than the General haha


oh we will see...if only i can get him to start chompin this brine shrimp..then id be set...ill probably just end up grabbing some blood worms today or tomorrow....this fish will grow beautifully with my care


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

ive decided to change the growth updates on my lil P to every month...so in 16 days, i will show updates on growth, food etc...hopefull you all will stick around for em


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice fish....You should get him some friends he looks lonely..lol


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

thats a cutie little thing... good luck with him


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

i have a feeding video of my little fellas when they were just a little bigger than him eating a frozen lance fish. The little guys loved it and it was also fun to watch as one fish grabbes it and runs like mad haha

One month puts a hell of alot on a small pygo haha


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

i agree.....the goldfish in the tank has grown HUGE so far







....little fella likes to sleep in the wagon i got in there...tonight im going to make him chomp on some bloodworms


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

well guys, its been just about a month since i got this new addition, heres 2 pics of how hes lookin now....hes been getting his weekly waterchanges, been eating about half a cube of bloodworms a day, only light he sees in the tank is daylight (i still dont know whether he needs a certain amount of light or not)...any other suggestions would be great, hes still chillin in the 10g, by by himself...this guys going to be SOLO


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

hes so little







jk hes cool looking







get some update pics ASAP


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

nice little tike. good luck with him.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

badman said:


> hes so little
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look at the pics on the 1st page, compared to ones on this, hes way bigger, and its only been about just about 3 weeks, and hes in a 10g


----------



## warlock_king (Nov 23, 2006)

Give him a light dude, mine didnt have a light for a couple weeks and then once I put it back on the tank they flipped out so bad every time it kicked on. Took forever to get them to settle down when lights were on after that. Otherwise add a powerhead and feed the sh*t out of him and he'll grow fast. got mine from .5-1" to 3" in just over a month. was awesome watching them grow. but then of course I sold the lil dudes but im sure I coulda got them huge if I would have kept it up. O well my big guys are doing fine so im content with them


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

lookin good ice man. are u only feeding him bloodworms


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

spranga said:


> lookin good ice man. are u only feeding him bloodworms


yeah for now...


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

Looking sweet iceman, I agree with whats been said tho about the light, i would get a light for him and turn it on a few hours a day (Dont no how long i leave mine on for around 7 hours). If you dont he wont get used to the light and will freak out everytime you put it on.

I think they look weird at that size now looking back and mine are only 3-4 months haha


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

your little baby is loooking goooooood


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

good luck with him, i had a thread just like this with my baby serra, but he died, i would post weekly updates with pics, keep em coming keep this thread alive( and the fish) good luck man keep us post4ed


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

dezboy said:


> good luck with him, i had a thread just like this with my baby serra, but he died, i would post weekly updates with pics, keep em coming keep this thread alive( and the fish) good luck man keep us post4ed


thanks alot fella's, ill definatly keep this going w/ some monthly updates, i had to dig for this thread just to do the update, so all you people better keep watchin for this...as for the light, im too poor to get one, it'll have to wait until i can afford one...........heres a question for you guys, will his growth rate be determined at all by having no light except for sunlight on him?


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Not bad billy not to bad


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Dairy Whip said:


> Not bad billy not to bad


lol, not bad for being the size i got him at compared to 3 weeks later, and to only being in a 10g so far


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

you have one small P...


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

nice.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> you have one small P...


thats why its called a baby red


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

Jim99 said:


> nice.


Any updates on how the little guy is doing?


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

good luck with him ice... is he still doing OK??


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

Awaiting update...


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

wow just in those two different sets of pix u can tell hes gettin bigger haha
can't wait to see more good luck
and about the lights i hear sun light is bad for tanks
heard it helps algae grow not sure about that tho


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

wally43 said:


> wow just in those two different sets of pix u can tell hes gettin bigger haha
> can't wait to see more good luck
> and about the lights i hear sun light is bad for tanks
> heard it helps algae grow not sure about that tho


ya thats true but if you have one of those algae cleaners for your tank then your good...when i get one im putting my tank in front of a window,its a little more work but its good for the fish...natural sun light


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

well id like to tell you all how hes doing, gave him to dairy to toss in his tank 2-3 weeks back, he got chomped within an hour..sigh...ill have to do one all over again


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

itstheiceman said:


> well id like to tell you all how hes doing, gave him to dairy to toss in his tank 2-3 weeks back, he got chomped within an hour..sigh...ill have to do one all over again


im not going to tell you how sorry i feel but ill tell you one thing you know what went wrong so youll do it smarter the second time.... try it one more time bud


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

That sucks...Why did you lend it to dairy? I dont kno him/her or nuthin but i dont even like my girlfriend taking care of my fish when im not home.


----------



## Murdoc (Feb 2, 2003)

good luck man


----------



## jpdaballa (Oct 28, 2006)

goodluck bro i think u should start over again aswell.. also that daylight thing i think that he'll be skittish when hes older if u turn on a light but thats just imo also ghost shrimp is good for color?? i didnt no that i can get 6 for a dollar at my lfs


----------



## rednooby (Jul 10, 2006)

You lent the baby rbp you've been bragging about, to someone who you knew was putting it into a tank with other p's (most likely larger as well), after stating the fish will be SOLO? I don't mean to be negative about the subject, but for the care you talked about giving the rbp, you really stepped in the wrong direction.

Also.. by the sounds of it, a non-cycled tank for your "prize" piranha..but could be wrong.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm with the noob on this one ~B~ dont lend ya fish out!


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

rednooby said:


> You lent the baby rbp you've been bragging about, to someone who you knew was putting it into a tank with other p's (most likely larger as well), after stating the fish will be SOLO? I don't mean to be negative about the subject, but for the care you talked about giving the rbp, you really stepped in the wrong direction.
> 
> Also.. by the sounds of it, a non-cycled tank for your "prize" piranha..but could be wrong.


LMFAO.....you think i lent it to him?? and where do you get this non cycled tank stuff....i felt he was getting cramped in the 10g, so my buddy dairy had bunch of smaller reds so i tossed him in, he was lookin pretty white so they chomped him...i probably will try it again


----------



## rednooby (Jul 10, 2006)

i went to petland today grabbed a small 10-13g filter (looks right sweet, even ask dairy lol)..btw dairy its pumpin right nice right now...anyways, i grabbed that filter, and a redbelly....

Right around the point where you state you just picked up a brand new, uncultured filter and putting it on your 10g tank (insert LMAO)... and a piranha that small is just fine in a 10g, and for wanting to take proper care of a piranha, why would you risk it, putting it into a tank with other p's? Expecially baby ones, where feeding frenzies are more offten? For a person who wants to take such super care of a piranha, you don't even have a tank bigger than a 10g to store him safely in.. so please don't try again, because your next one will most likely end up the same way.. which is cruel and not the way hobbiests care for their fish.


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

i dont want to start any conflict but i think iceman is a fine "piranha hobbyist" before you go accusing him of his knowledge....if it wasnt for that guy and alot of others my p's(sanchezi,rhomb and red bellys) would be in the graves right now....


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

rednooby said:


> i went to petland today grabbed a small 10-13g filter (looks right sweet, even ask dairy lol)..btw dairy its pumpin right nice right now...anyways, i grabbed that filter, and a redbelly....
> 
> Right around the point where you state you just picked up a brand new, uncultured filter and putting it on your 10g tank (insert LMAO)... and a piranha that small is just fine in a 10g, and for wanting to take proper care of a piranha, why would you risk it, putting it into a tank with other p's? Expecially baby ones, where feeding frenzies are more offten? For a person who wants to take such super care of a piranha, you don't even have a tank bigger than a 10g to store him safely in.. so please don't try again, because your next one will most likely end up the same way.. which is cruel and not the way hobbiests care for their fish.


are you trying to challenge my knowledge?? are you that handicapped?? you dont think i can put a new filter on a already cycled tank?? for your information also a 10g isnt a suitable tank FOR ANY PIRANHA AT ANY SIZE, maybe if you can read a bit i said that he was starting to grow quickly for the tank, AND SINCE MY BUDDY HAD BABY'S I THOUGHT ID PUT MINE IN TOO SO IT CAN FEEL BETTER AT HOME, maybe you dont know but i know that pygo's arnt really meant to be kept solo...just pointing that out to you, i picked one up because i wanted to show people how big it can grow in a 10g, sure when he gets larger it can bring stress on, thats when an upgrade comes...


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

rednooby said:


> i went to petland today grabbed a small 10-13g filter (looks right sweet, even ask dairy lol)..btw dairy its pumpin right nice right now...anyways, i grabbed that filter, and a redbelly....
> 
> Right around the point where you state you just picked up a brand new, uncultured filter and putting it on your 10g tank (insert LMAO)... and a piranha that small is just fine in a 10g, and for wanting to take proper care of a piranha, why would you risk it, putting it into a tank with other p's? Expecially baby ones, where feeding frenzies are more offten? For a person who wants to take such super care of a piranha, you don't even have a tank bigger than a 10g to store him safely in.. so please don't try again, because your next one will most likely end up the same way.. which is cruel and not the way hobbiests care for their fish.


hahahaha look at this goof off please buddy id make you eat your own teeth







check this chump out iceman


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey iceman how you doin?
I just scooped up 9 2" ternz from MA you gave me the idea to do the same thing what do you think should I?


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Ja said:


> Hey iceman how you doin?
> I just scooped up 9 2" ternz from MA you gave me the idea to do the same thing what do you think should I?


9 2" terns in a 10g? not a chance man, you'd have to throw those puppy's in a 125 so they can survive for life


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

itstheiceman said:


> Hey iceman how you doin?
> I just scooped up 9 2" ternz from MA you gave me the idea to do the same thing what do you think should I?


9 2" terns in a 10g? not a chance man, you'd have to throw those puppy's in a 125 so they can survive for life
[/quote]
No no ha ha! I got 2 35g tanks for now 5 in one and 4 in the other for about a month or so until I get my 180 gallon up and running. Sorry for the misunderstanding my bad!


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

i think thats plenty of light, dont forget the amazon isn't the brightest place either


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

FohDatAss said:


> i think thats plenty of light, dont forget the amazon isn't the brightest place either


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

bootdink said:


> i think thats plenty of light, dont forget the amazon isn't the brightest place either


















[/quote]

lol, i was kind of hopin from a response from that nooby fella...


----------



## rednooby (Jul 10, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> i think thats plenty of light, dont forget the amazon isn't the brightest place either


















[/quote]

lol, i was kind of hopin from a response from that nooby fella...
[/quote]

lol.. so you could e-thug it up some more? You purchased a baby piranha with the intent of putting it in a 10g for more thana month since you said, "I will update everyone every month for an update".. which means you intended it would last longer than teh 10g, but yet, still didn't have anything bigger to put it in... -1

You then said the piranha will be SOLO (and that's copied/pasted since you put it in caps to show your point more).. yet you put it into a tank with other baby rbp's, knowing full well that that age is when most frenzies happen.. you took disregard to it, even after boasting how well of condition this fish will be in.. -2

You say you went out a purchased a brand new filter for your 10g (showing you are more prepared to put this baby rbp in a 10g, even though you just stated it isn't approperiate size for any piranha), and also claim that the tank is completely cycled.. anyone on the forums will agree.. if you have a cycled tank with cultured filters.. then remove the filters and put a brand new one on.. your cycle is ruined.. plain and simple.. -3

You then respond to my first answer with a reply that only shows ignorance and trying to boast your knowledge of piranha.. which after reading some of your posts, you do know quite a bit about piranha.. but people also know fast food will make them fat.. they still eat it anyways.. you may know what it takes to raise a piranha in good conditions, but you sure don't do it.. this is my last post on the topic since I'm not one to keep a pointless argument going over the internet.. so post all you want after me man, trying to put me down, and boast yourself up.. then get your friend to post about me as well... mr. e-thug.. you have won the battle of the wits


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

this new guy here man aaaaaaa you were gonna keep it in the 10 gal for more then a month couse you said you were gonna do a update every month aaaaaaaa shut up man if you dont know what your talking about dont talk.......







LOSER
and about this filtre he had another running in the tank at the same time so whats wrong with throwing another in the tank..... and you dont even know iceman so watch it man this guy knows what hes doing and takes care of his fish i live with him..... your gonna be hated dude keep running your mouth about sh*t you have no idea onn........ and the little p got chomped in my tank you got somthing to say to me?? hahahaha man i dont like you :laugh:


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

So.....are you getting the red to be 6-7" by 3-4 months?.....lol

oh.....it got owned....my bad......so how was your growth on the red? Before it was owned that is


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> So.....are you getting the red to be 6-7" by 3-4 months?.....lol
> 
> oh.....it got owned....my bad......so how was your growth on the red? Before it was owned that is


i dont know what to say about you these days







....to answer your possible smartass comment...i got him at about maybe the size of my pinky nail, when i threw him into buddy's tank he was about 2 1/2" a month and a bit later

noob u sure know how to give a good laugh, so your saying by taking a filter off a already cycled tank full of bact. in the rocks, plants, decor, water etc.. will ruin a cycle?? give me a break, and why assume i only had one filter, think i dont know what im talking about, or what im doing? sheeesh....also to your comment about saying why add a red to a crew that young in age bla bla bla, have you ever added fish before? do you think of sh*t before you type it? what do people suggest when adding new fish? acclimate them, big water change, re-arrange decor etc...i play it by the book buddy, dont step out with your mouth and criticize me


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

what? Suck it up....I didn't know the fish died until I read page 9......and I can't belive it took you this long to respond...lol.....smartass?.......whatever man.....what do you mean "these days" like I have said a bunch of BS or somthing......what else did I say? Why you hatin' on me all the sudden?


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> what? Suck it up....I didn't know the fish died until I read page 9......and I can't belive it took you this long to respond...lol.....smartass?.......whatever man.....what do you mean "these days" like I have said a bunch of BS or somthing......what else did I say? Why you hatin' on me all the sudden?


suck what up?? its like your rubbing it in my face for him dieing when i did a better thing for him??...anyways, if someone thinks putting a 2 1/2" red into a group of 3" reds is wrong then i just dont know


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

you clearly misunderstood man.....I was not poking fun of the fish getting owned, nor was I speaking of putting the fish in with 3" reds. It's okay.....I see your true colors. You have nothing on me to justify that little thumbs down you gave me, nor the staement you made. You have however managed to piss me off by that little statement...good job team ErIsPy....way to reprsent


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> you clearly misunderstood man.....I was not poking fun of the fish getting owned, nor was I speaking of putting the fish in with 3" reds. It's okay.....I see your true colors. You have nothing on me to justify that little thumbs down you gave me, nor the staement you made. You have however managed to piss me off by that little statement...good job team ErIsPy....way to reprsent


lmfao..dont put the team down man,they did nothing, it was all me... maybe i did misunderstand you, or just the way it came off, you know i got nothing against your ass so reeeeeelax guy....it just looked like you were rubbing it in etc...

So.....are you getting the red to be 6-7" by 3-4 months?.....lol

oh.....it got owned....my bad......so how was your growth on the red? Before it was owned that is....

i guess you cant really tell how the person is saying things online.....your still good sh*t


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

the first line was typed.....then I read that it got killed.....so I wrote the second line in fast reply, and the 2 posts merged......so no, you can't tell how it was to be interpreted. But WTF is up with the "I don't know about you these days" thing? In other words, you have been thinking less of me lately.....right?


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> the first line was typed.....then I read that it got killed.....so I wrote the second line in fast reply, and the 2 posts merged......so no, you can't tell how it was to be interpreted. But WTF is up with the "I don't know about you these days" thing? In other words, you have been thinking less of me lately.....right?


lmao....nope, not one bit, i said that because the way i read it, i just read it to be smartass type thing...just the way it was typed i guess....relax tho, your still the same leasure as always....but alright, i understand where your comin from, the merge i guess threw me off


----------



## rednooby (Jul 10, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> the first line was typed.....then I read that it got killed.....so I wrote the second line in fast reply, and the 2 posts merged......so no, you can't tell how it was to be interpreted. But WTF is up with the "I don't know about you these days" thing? In other words, you have been thinking less of me lately.....right?


lmao....nope, not one bit, i said that because the way i read it, i just read it to be smartass type thing...just the way it was typed i guess....relax tho, your still the same leasure as always....but alright, i understand where your comin from, the merge i guess threw me off
[/quote]

lol.. im hated on the internet? yay me! you did not follow the rules by the book, otherwise you wouldn't have put the rbp in teh 10g to start off with.. 2ndly, you stated it will be a SOLO fish.. which you decided to change because your bad choice with the 10g.. good job.. i still think (which i already said, but you blew your load already and missed it) you know alot about piranha, you just don't know how to keep one in the best conditions (which was what you were trying to do).. and here.. let me reply to this for you already..

"you stupid noob.. i know way more than you.. you shouldn't talk smack about me, or i'll bust an e-cap in your ass.. the internet hates you because of your comments about me.. man.. you don't even know me.. you shouldn't talk smack about me, or i'll bust an e-cap in your e-ass.. the internet hates you because of your comments about me.. man.. hold on.. let me yell at my roommate to post after me how much of an idiot you are.. yup, he's posting right now.. your an idiot and a noob! noob

There.. now you don't have to reply, and yes, the repeated comments was intended.. just duplicating your previous responses.. good day


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

sh*t.. I just feel bad for brother losing the fish..Why all the hate Noob, Why all the hate Ice? Why dont you two just meet in tha street and play it by ear? Iceman ur opinion is respected by most and nothing anybody can say will alter that, so why not let bygons be bygons and leave it at that. Everbody takes the sh*t so personally talkin bout bustin e-caps and sh*t, lol its a f*cking joke! Sorry for ur loss Ice.


----------



## rednooby (Jul 10, 2006)

CorGrav420 said:


> sh*t.. I just feel bad for brother losing the fish..Why all the hate Noob, Why all the hate Ice? Why dont you two just meet in tha street and play it by ear? Iceman ur opinion is respected by most and nothing anybody can say will alter that, so why not let bygons be bygons and leave it at that. Everbody takes the sh*t so personally talkin bout bustin e-caps and sh*t, lol its a f*cking joke! Sorry for ur loss Ice.


just let Ice post, then someone please lock the thread.. im just tired of seeing this hit the top


----------

